# old creatine



## Nicky Carts (Apr 24, 2006)

i bought some cell-tech on ebay hoping to save money. turns out its way passed the "best by..." date. the date says "best by  04/05". is creatine something that shouldnt be taken past the date or does it not really matter. reason i ask is cause i dont wanna get into a war with the seller if i dont have to. lemme know ASAP.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

If the seller didn't make any mention of expiration, I would complain. There is an expiration date for a reason.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (May 2, 2006)

but out of interest does it actually matter,they have a best before date on food but some foods it dosn't really matter


----------



## Trouble (May 3, 2006)

*waggling hand back and forth*  

The creatine is the semi-labile ingredient.  Year past best date (not quite the same as a solid expiration date for known time-sensitive product constituents) isn't all that wonderful, but if it does smell off (fishy) you're ok.

You might want to peep this article.

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/creatine/muscletech-cell-tech-homemade.htm


----------

